# The most famous bodybuilder in the early days of the sport



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

The most famous bodybuilder                    in the early days of the sport, indeed perhaps the first modern                    bodybuilder was Eugen Sandow. Born Friederich                    Wilhelm Mueller on April 2, 1867. Born in Prussia (now                    part of Germany), he began his career as a sideshow "strongman".                    Early in life, and with the help of showman Florenz Ziegfeld,                    Sandow decided it wasn't enough to simply demonstrate his strength,                    but to actually display his muscular physique as though it were                    a work of art. He soon made his "Muscle Displays" the main feature                    of his stage show.

http://www.sandowmuseum.com/


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

an unknown bodybuilder


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

If a guy from that era can look like that, imagine what he wouldve looked like in this day and age with the knowledge people have today!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MUSCLE                    CHAMPION[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*All                      photographs taken from 1880-1930*_[/FONT]​ 
​                                                                              [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* Photographic image archive*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*                       of Victorian and Edwardian-age*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*                       bodybuilders and strongmen*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*NOTE: Some of these                        men*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*                       have more than one page.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]EDWARD                      ASTON [/FONT][/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CHARLES                    ATLAS [/FONT]*

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PROFESSOR                      ATTILA*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BALMUS*[/FONT]

                                                      [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*WESLEY                      BARKER*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*JOE                      BONOMO*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*page 2

*[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CARL                      BUSCH *[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FRANCIS                      X. BUSHMAN*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*OMAR DE BOUILLON*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SEIGMUND BREITBART*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*KARL BUSCH*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*EARL                      CADDOCK*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CAMERON*[/FONT]

                    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*LOUIS                      CYR *[/FONT]

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]WALTER EDWARD CLEMENTS[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]LAUNCESTON                      ELLIOTT[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GUSTAV                    FRISTENSKY [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JOHN                      GARAN[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PIERRE                      GASNIER[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GEORGE                      HACKENSCHMIDT[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] page 2 [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ARTHUR                      HYSON [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NOBLE                      JOHNSON[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GEORGE                      F. JOWETT[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]K.                      T. JONES[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]KAMILLOTTI[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SIG                      KLEIN [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]EARLE                      LIEDERMAN[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] page 2 [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GEORGE                      LURICH[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JOHN                      GRUEN MARX[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]page 2 [/FONT]  *

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CLEVIO                      MASSIMO[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ANTON                      MATYSEK[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MAXICK                      (MAX SICK)[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BERNARR                      McFADDEN[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ALAN                      C. MEAD[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JOE                      NORDQUIST[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]KARL                      MORTON [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"STAFF                      SERGEANT"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                     ALFRED MOSS[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]BOBBY                      PANDOUR [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JOHN                      WINFIELD PEARSON[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NAT                      PENDLETON[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ADOLPH                      G. PITZ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]WALTER                      PODOLAK [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FRED                      ROLLON[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ANDRE                        ROLLET [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MONTE                      SALDO[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FRANZ                      SAUERER[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ARTHUR                      SAXON[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MARTINUS                      SIEVEKING [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FRED                      STATION[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]LIONEL                      STRONGFORT[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]page 2 [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ALOIS                      SWOBODA[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PROFESSOR                      HENRY W. TITUS [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]J.                      C. TOLSON[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JOE                      TOROREA [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AL                      TRELOAR [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RUDOLF                      VALENTINO[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CHARLES                        VANSITART [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DAVID                      WILLOUGBY[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]STANISLAUS                      ZBYSZKO[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]WLADEK                      ZBYSZKO[/FONT]*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

Charles Atlas


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

Balmus


maybe you guys can get some ideas for your gallery pics


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

Joe Bonomo


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Carl Busch[/FONT]*
circa 1900


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GUSTAV                      FRISTENSKY
[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gustav                      was very powerful and [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                      could do the continental press with 308 lb W[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ith                      his strength, he grew an impressive physique. He was to win                      a World Physique Championship in 1903. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He                      was 6' tall and weighed 220 lbs. with extremely low bodyfat.                      Gustav was one of the best built of the Victorian bodybuilders                      and his physique would be remarkable even today. He possessed                      near perfect genetics for bodybuilding.[/FONT]*​


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



JOHN                      GARAN [/FONT]*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This                            extraordinary man was on the cover of the September                            1932 issue of Klein's Bell. This small magazine was                            put out by Seig Klein for his pupils from June 1931                            until December 1932. Mr. Garan was born in New York                            City on January 19, 1910 of Russian parents. Klein called                            Garan a "muscle marvel." He stood 5 feet 5                            inches and weighted 155 lbs. Chest 43", waist 31",                            upper arm 15 1/2". He could do deep knee bends                            with 300 lbs. He also occassionaly wrestled, as many                            Victorian bodybuilders did, and enjoyed playing golf.                            He had nearly perfect proportions in the tradition of                            the "Greek Ideal."[/FONT]*


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2007)

It's Matthew Broderick!


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> It's Matthew Broderick!



ROFL





*edit.... see fufu, i can post in oc


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2007)

wow, you are amazinging me today!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



GEORGE                        HACKENSCHMIDT

[/FONT]*​


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> wow, you are amazinging me today!




these guys are amazing.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*
*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ARTHUR                      HYSON[/FONT]*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*

Nobel                      Johnson *

*The                        gentleman with the lash in this photo from the silent film                        "Dante's Inferno" (1926) is Noble Johnson, an African-American                        actor who made several films during the teens and twenties.                        He was impressively built, as you can see.
                                              He                          also appeared in the silent version of Ben Hur and also                          as the slave to Boris Karloff in the original "Mummy."
*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*



GEORGE                      FIURSDALE JOWETT 

George                      Fiursdale Jowettt was born in Bradford, Yorkshire, England,                      on Dec. 23, 1891. He was not yet a year old when he fell from                      his mother's lap and hit a pair of firplace andirons. He was                      critically injured and was hospitalized a few times over the                      next few years asa a result. His parents were told that he                      would never walk again and would probably not live to see                      15 years of age. He was taken to see Eugen Sandow give one                      of his exhibitions and learned the great strongman had once                      been diagnosed with a fatal illness. Sandow inspired many                      young boys to lead the life of a strongman, and young George                      was no exception. 11 year old George began physical fitness                      training at the Old Navy Hall in Bridlington, Yorkshire, where                      the family had moved. 

By                      the age of 15, instead of meeting his expected demise, George                      was a gymnastic champion and at age 18 won world featherweight,                      lightweight and welterweight boxing titles. He soon became                      a junior weight lifting champion. He was named "Best developed                      man in England" and later "Most Perfectly Developed Man".*​


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

EARLE                      LIEDERMAN 
 

He                      wrote one of the most famous bodybuilding books of the early                      era, "Muscle Building", in 1924 - the photo at right, from                      the book has a caption which reads "...control of the upper                      back muscles...taken in 1907, when the author first aquired                      some of his muscles".


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*GEORG                      LURICH *

*This                        gentleman was an Estonian-Russian wrestler. Just as today,                        wrestlers impressed their audiences with their physiques                        as well as their wrestling skill. *

*In                        the picture at right, Lurich flexes his mighty biceps and                        in the graceful, yet powerful pose at right, lets us know                        that he is as powerful as the legendary "Hercules"                        (or "Heracles" as the Greeks called him). He carries                        a knotted oak club called a "robur" which legend                        tell us is always held by Hercules. It's Hercules' trademark,                        and such devices are used in subsequent sculptures, paintings                        and even architectural detail and decoration to associate                        the piece with the myth. So Lurich holding the club implies                        specifically that he is "like Hercules."

**Pillars                        are often associated with early bodybuilding photographs,                        as well. Often to suggest the bodybuilder is actually a                        statue standing in front of an ancient sturcture and is                        as classically handsome and enduring as the monument, but                        also they served to steady the subject for the camera, since                        the aparture was very slow in the early days of photography.*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

​

*
*

*CLEVIO                      MASSIMO (SABATINO)
*

​*This                      great Italian champion is seen on the cover of "Muscle                      Builder" magazine from 1924. This issue also contains                      one of the last interviews with Eugen Sandow before his passing                      the following year. Massimo wrote his own book "Modern Hercules"                      and the cover of that book is shown below the studio portrait.                      All photos of Massimo are from the 1920's.*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*MAXICK                      (Mack Sick)*

*This                      man was only about 5 foot tall, but built and incredible physique.                      He gained a reputation for training champion bodybuilders                      in his studio. The photo at right was taken about 1910.*

*Maxick                      was a stage name. His actual name was "Mack Sick".                      Being a fellow of only 5 foot tall, and with a name like "Sick",                      it is little wonder how this man may have fought to become                      the great muscle champion he was to become. *

*His                      great claim to fame was the incredible ability he had to flex                      and move each muscle of his body almost independently. This                      extreme muscle control, which very few bodybuilders can perform                      even today, made for a remarkable display on the vaudeville                      stage. It gave birth to the phrase "rippling muscles",                      which many of the early muscle champions worked hard to develop.                      His posing routine astonished audiences in the early part                      of this century.*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*
*

*


*

*BERNARR                      McFADDEN 
 *

​*Photographed                      in 1893, he was a the author of many articles and books on
                    the positive effects of bodybuilding and how it also helped                      maintain mental health.
                    McFadden was to become famous world-over as a true pioneer                      in physical culture and muscle-building.
                    He practiced what he preached and lived a very healthy, happy,                      and long life.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*
*

*ALAN                      C. MEAD                      *

​*This                      dashing and handsome English gentleman was an inspiration                      to many of his countrymen. He was to fight bravely and couragiously                      in "The Great War" (World War I), but lost a leg                      in the process. *

​*Mead                      was not a man to have anyone feel sorry for him. As part of                      his recovery, he began to lift weights and through pure hard                      work and iron determination, developed one of the most incredible                      upper bodies of the era. His physique was impressive even                      by todays standards.

                    These                      photographs are from the year 1924 and show Mead at right                      in a "front double biceps" and below in a "most                      muscular" pose. The 2 photos at the lower right show                      his impressively thick back development. When Mead was displaying                      his physique, he would always wear long pants.*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

this stuff is great reading. champions that overcame having their legs crushed, losing a leg...  some great bb history here too.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*
*

*Bobby                        Pandour
                      (Wladyslaw Kurcharczyk)
                      1876                        - 1920 

                      Displaying his remarkable abdominals to advantage.                        Pandour was a bodybuilder from Poland. He reportedly trained                        using a system much like that of Lionel Strongfort did,                        using 10 lb. weights at very high reps. He was also an avid                        "muscle tensing practioner". It is believed that                        he had perfect gentetics for bodybuilding. He was known                        for his superb arm and ab development. He stood 5'6"                        and weighed 160 lbs. He retired in 1915 after suffering                        an accident from which he never fully recovered.*


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm enjoying this thread. Thanks LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*



NAT              PENDLETON
THE              ACTOR WHO PLAYED
             SANDOW IN THE MOVIES
**"The                    Great Ziegfeld" won the
                  Academy Award as the
                  Best Picture of the Year for 1936.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]*

​


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'm enjoying this thread. Thanks LW.



you're very welcome


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*
*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ADOLPH                        G. PITZ
                      (1879 - ?)[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Displaying his abdominals to advantage, Pitz                        won second place in the "American Amateur Championship                        for Perfection in Muscular Development" in 1903.[/FONT]*

​*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pitz                        continued to credit his physique to hard training and was                        still a boyduilder well into his 50s.[/FONT]*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

FRED                      ROLLON [/FONT]*

​*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A                        dramatic back pose. This picture is from the year from 1924.                        This German Strongman trained exclusively on strands. David                        Webster reported in his book "Sons of Samson"                        that "the strands were 300-pounds and could resist                        the pull of horses." [/FONT]*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*
*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FRAFRANZ                      SAUERER[/FONT]*

​*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In                        Victorian time, bodybuilders often became the popular idols                        for women and men. Not unlike the movie stars of today,                        their faces were almost as marketable as their physiques                        and feats of strength. [/FONT]*

​*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The                        incredible mustache was highly prized by Victorian men and                        to have such facial hair was a symbol of "manliness", to                        have it so meticulously groomed was an indication that you                        were also "a gentleman", Franz was no exception. This photograph                        was mass produced and sold to adoring fans as a "cabinet"                        photograph.[/FONT]*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*



ARTHUR                        SAXON
                      (Arthur                        Henning)*

*Saxon                        was a strongman performing in Europe in the 1890's. On February                        26, 1898, he appeared on stage performing his feat of lifting                        a huge barbell with one arm (as seen in the photo below)                        and announced that "...even the Great Sandow would not be                        able to lift it!*










*Unknown                        to Saxon, Sandow was in the audience. Sandow stood up and                        accepted the challenge and came onstage. Saxon lifted the                        barbell first, then stepped back to give Sandow his turn.                        Sandow, in his haste, did not balance the bar properly and                        the barbell toppled. Sandow demanded another try, and this                        time, he balanced the bar, lifting it overhead without effort.                        Sandow was not immediately declared the winner, however.                        It took 4 years for the debate to be settled. *

*It                        wasn't until 1902 that Sandow was finally declared the official                        winner and strongest of the two. Saxon wrote a book in 1910                        entitled "The Textbook of Weight-Lifting". Saxon was very                        strong. His record lifts were - bent press: 370 lbs.* -                        snatch: 195 lbs. - military press: 252 lbs. - two hands                        anyhow (powerlift): 448 lbs. *

*Saxon                        served in World War I and apparently suffered greatly from                        malnutrition during the conflict. He attempted to carry                        on his strongman act at the end of the war, but this was                        almost impossible in his weakened condition. He never really                        recovered from the deprivations of the war, and grew weaker                        with unsuspected tuberculosis. It was because of this that                        he became an easy prey to pneumonia. Arthur Saxon eventually                        died from complications on August 6, 1921. He was only 43                        years of age. *

**There                        are reports that Saxon actually performed the bent press                        with 385 lbs. before witnesses.*
​


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

All of this stuff, except the strands link i added, is from the sandow museum link.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]THE STORY OF THE
                  MR. OLYMPIA TROPHY[/FONT]*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ARE                    YOU A BODYBUILDER?[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The                    men seen in these galleries built their physiques with very                    hard work, dedication, and a goal firmly set in their mind.                    They had no muscle-building supplements, drugs, or even modern                    musclebuilding techniques. They often had to invent the exercises                    and devices until they found something that they found worked                    for them. Their photographs are old fashioned, but their courage                    was not. There are countless men today who are building their                    physiques in basements, bedrooms, and home town gyms around                    the world. Many will never compete, but they are bodybuilders                    just the same. They come from every age group, economic background                    and profession. If you are one of these men, be proud and understand                    when you look at the numerous images on the Sandow website that                    you carry on a great and noble tradition in the sport of bodybuilding![/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2007)

A body big, brawny, rugged like a lordly oak...

Sounds like Ron Burgundy


----------



## danny81 (Apr 8, 2007)

how come they dont look as jacked and big as the people in the sport now? even as cut up as people like Terrel owens?


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2007)

Drugs, enhances in training methodology, advances in nearly every aspect of nutrition and understanding of the human body.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 8, 2007)

how did they workout back then?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 8, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> *
> 
> 
> *​



*
Nerves of steel,
Muscles like Iron,
And a thong that rides like nobody's business*


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 9, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how did they workout back then?



They most likely overtrained, like the BB's of the 70's and 80's.
Spending hours lifting weights, or doing the same movements over and over.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 9, 2007)

thats waht I used to do lol around 7 excercises for a bodypart. i spent lik 4 hrs a day at the gym. thank god it only lasted for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> They most likely overtrained, like the BB's of the 70's and 80's.
> Spending hours lifting weights, or doing the same movements over and over.


  Don't forget they ate their Wheaties too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2010)

i'm sorry the links i put up before no longer work but this does

Eugen Sandow & The Golden Age of Iron Men


----------



## Kathybird (Jul 11, 2010)

danny81 said:


> how did they workout back then?


 


Brachiisaurus said:


> They most likely overtrained, like the BB's of the 70's and 80's.
> Spending hours lifting weights, or doing the same movements over and over.


 


danny81 said:


> thats waht I used to do lol around 7 excercises for a bodypart. i spent lik 4 hrs a day at the gym. thank god it only lasted for about 2 weeks.


 
Go look up Brooks Kubik and his Dinosaur training.  Some interesting stuff there, and he mentions a few of these guys.  He's got a few books out and has a monthly newsletter.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2010)

My favorite old school bodybuilder: Bill Pearl.














.


----------



## MDR (Jul 11, 2010)

Always thought Pearl had a great physique,too.  Some very interesting ideas about training and diet as well.  Tremendous upper body.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2010)

Great thread, *Little Wing!*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2010)

i love the old pictures. guys should still pose with the whole fig leaf theme.


----------



## MissRiss209 (Sep 3, 2010)

He was my grandfather. He was born i Italy 1890 and died in Feb 1975 here in Buffalo New York. He was a legion and still talked about highly in my family. Sad to say I never met him but my grandmother Lorraine(His wife) is still alive to this day going on 96 years old and tells me all the wonderful stories of my grandfather Clevio and how his intelligence and courage was just as strong as his body! If anyone has any information on his book Modern Hercules or where I can get a copy of it, I'd love to hear from you! send me a message!..Thanks, Marissa


----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome thread that pearl guy looks phernominal  what era was he in? did they have drugs then?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 3, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i love the old pictures. guys should still pose with the whole fig leaf theme.



lawl. why not?


----------



## unclem (Sep 3, 2010)

M1CH43L said:


> Awesome thread that pearl guy looks phernominal what era was he in? did they have drugs then?


 
 yes , pearl used gear, but, not to the degree they use today. LW, THANK YOU FOR ALL THOSE PHOTOS, THOSE GUYS WERE AWESOME. BY THE WAY, CHARLES ATLAS WAS HOW I GOT STARTED INTO BBING. I SENT FOR HIS MONTHLTY 4 WEEK training cycles. it came to my house with weeks 1-4 and so on until 12 weeks were up. then i joined a gym. he had great ways of training me. supersets, yes supersets he told me to do in wk 7. it was great. i gained alot of knowledge from that man. i couldnt wait to have it come in the mail and wonder wat he was going to have me do next. boy memories.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## M1CH43L (Sep 3, 2010)

regardless he still looks amazing a look i prefer over now days anyway, much more natural


----------

